# Dump Trailer



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I am looking to buy a dump trailer. Wondering from people who have them and which brands they like. Looking for maybe a 6x10 bed. Also, for those who have them in MA, where did you buy and what special regulations are there for use.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Craig's list is a good place to start.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have looked on Craigslist. The used prices are not that far off from new ones. Seems like everyone I see on the Vineyard is a Downeaster.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Just so you know a 6' wide one is about 2" too skinny to fit a skid steer bucket in.

I have a griffin 10k 6x10. And love it


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't get power down set ups. If you don't drive it far between dumps it doesn't get charged enough.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Let us know what you come up with, I've been looking into dump trailers for the past couple years but haven't bit the bullet yet.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

I have a 6x10 and I absolutely love it! I use it way more than I thought I would and I don't know how I ever lived without it. 

That being said, if I had to do it over again, I would buy a bigger one - maybe a 6x12. I usually use my trailer for demo and landscaping and an extra couple of feet would mean fewer trips. Also, with my trailer, 10 feet is actually 9'11" so 10 footers have to go on the diagonal. 

If you think you need a dump trailer and you can afford one, you should buy it. I've never heard of anyone who regretted their purchase. And around here, used dump trailers go for about 80-90% the cost of new so you can always sell if circumstances change.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I have three of them. Ditto on the power down the one we have like that sucks. Also go bigger we have two 7x12 and a 7x14. Cant imagine anything smaller. You want to make sure you are always above your minimum dump charge.

Only time we dont use them now is any roofing job that would require more than one trailer load. In that case a 30 yard can is cheaper


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I used a gravity down for a few years and I couldn't imagine going back now that I have power down.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

jlsconstruction said:


> I used a gravity down for a few years and I couldn't imagine going back now that I have power down.


Till your jump box craps out!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Patrick said:


> Till your jump box craps out!


 Jump box?

And they still go down without power


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a 7x14 with a 14k GVWR. Thing has changed my life. 

In my opinion buying a used dump is kind of a gamble. Most dumps are often overloaded often just never know how they have been treated.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a couple power up/power down trailers. I added a heavy battery style cable to them, and the same cable running to the truck's battery (with connector at the hitch). I never haver a power loss issue. 

Also-I echo getting a larger trailer than you think you need!


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

bumper pull or goose neck?


----------



## THW (Jun 19, 2013)

I do not have a dump trailer, so I cannot answer that part of your question. But as far as the requirements in MA, the only ones I'm aware of are the same for any trailer over 3k gvwr (which your dump will be).

You'll need an inspection sticker every year. There is a list of stations that do them on the MassDot website, but I'd call ahead because some of them list that they do trailers but do not.

If you buy new you'll have no trouble, but they check obvious things like lights, electric brakes, safety chains, and that the breakaway for the electric brakes is functioning.

You will also need chock blocks and cones or triangles (but they may not actually check for those).

I think that's all you need. You may already know all of this if you have another trailer.

Most of the info can be found here I think:
http://www.vehicletest.state.ma.us/commercial.html


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

THW said:


> I do not have a dump trailer, so I cannot answer that part of your question. But as far as the requirements in MA, the only ones I'm aware of are the same for any trailer over 3k gvwr (which your dump will be).
> 
> You'll need an inspection sticker every year. There is a list of stations that do them on the MassDot website, but I'd call ahead because some of them list that they do trailers but do not.
> 
> ...


Very helpful info. Thanks. I do not have a trailer now but was aware of some of those inspections. I found some good options at some trailer super store in PA. Looks like around $6500 for a good one. A good chunk of change but I can get a lot more use out of it than just trash runs. I do a lot of built ins and a trailer can help make one delivery trip out of a bigger job.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

If you buy used, I would recommend seeing it actually dump a load before buying it. I don't have a dump trailer. A friend has one that I can use anytime. I don't use it. It is a 14'. It doesn't go high enough for sand to slide out of the bed. You have to get up in the bed and shovel it down. I have talked to several people about them and nobody has ever heard of this before. The trailer is a "Bloomfield" brand. 
Everydody who has one thinks they are the greatest thing. I just know that paticular trailer doesn't raise to a high enough angle. It was new when he bought it.


----------



## augsterformula (Jun 7, 2013)

We bought a 16' Load Trail about 6 months ago. We love that trailer. We looked at several different brands and finally settled on the Load Trail. Out of everything we looked at, the Load Trail, in my opinion was built the best. As stated above, check the dump angles, some do not dump very well. Also, I would make sure to get a tarp with it. In our area they are starting to fine guys for not having loads tarped.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

For what its worth...
In 04' I had my brand new dump trailer stolen from a fixer. (full of trash and locked)
Home insurance wouldn't cover it, was on the street.
Auto wouldn't cover it, I didn't have plates. (plates nor required in OR)
Took a total loss on it, cops said there was a ring of trailer thieves that take them out of state and sell them on CL. 
So don't get caught sleeping like me.
Now I roll dump truck....


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Jump box?
> 
> And they still go down without power


So why would they call it power down of it goes down with no power? Get stuck one time and you will miss the gravity version.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

totes said:


> For what its worth...
> In 04' I had my brand new dump trailer stolen from a fixer. (full of trash and locked)
> Home insurance wouldn't cover it, was on the street.
> Auto wouldn't cover it, I didn't have plates. (plates nor required in OR)
> ...


That's why I pay 40 bucks a month for my job trailer, and 40 bucks a month for it's contents.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> So why would they call it power down of it goes down with no power? Get stuck one time and you will miss the gravity version.


Because it uses power to go down, but it will still go down with no power


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> That's why I pay 40 bucks a month for my job trailer, and 40 bucks a month for it's contents.


Yep!
But it was 10 years ago when when I was younger and more dumberer... Before I knew to cover my butt like you are.



Low jack


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Tarps required here also. If you pull into the dump without a tarp, they add a fee to you. Quite a bit if I remember the sign right.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Required or not, you have to be an idiot not to tarp a load.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Because it uses power to go down, but it will still go down with no power


The last one I had was power down and if the battery was dead it just stayed up all pretty and stuff. Maybe yours is different?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> The last one I had was power down and if the battery was dead it just stayed up all pretty and stuff. Maybe yours is different?


Did you push the down button. It's slow going down, but it will go down.

My truck will charge a dead battery enough to dump and go back down in the 5 min trip to the dump. It's got a 20 amp fuse on the trailer that blows sometimes, so I've gone and didn't realize it was dead, pulled out of the way for a couple minutes to let it charge and it works fine.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Funny guy.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I always keep mine charged. Hopefully I won't have this problem


----------



## mart4005 (Mar 31, 2008)

Buy top of the line. I've seen so many that start rusting out within 4-5 years, paint starts bubbling of and looking horrible. of course this is northern IN, everything rusts.

Also I've used/rented dump trailers a lot over the last several years but I don't think I'd buy one. I honestly think I'll get a small dump truck so I could pull the job trailer or skid steer behind it. You can pick up a small older dump truck for not a lot more than a dump trailer. yah a little more to maintain maybe but it seems more versatile.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dump trailers are wonderful, go bigger if you can, you will always use the room. I have learned my lesson on a dead battery and now I carry long jumper cables, taking truck battery out and back to dump trailer just to dump sucks! On big jobs I have a roll off delivered but smaller jobs, having a dump on scene will pay for its self in a short amount of time easily.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 7x12 with 4' sides. Its a little bigger than a 10 yarder.
Custom built here on LI. What i like the best is all the debris from the little jobs gets tossed in at home. dont have to worry about leaving garbage on the HO's curb. My battery doesnt charge that fast while driving but I keep a small charger on the trailer just in case.

heres the link


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a 6x10 deckover that we like a LOT.

bigger is not always better.

often down narrow city streets and narrow drives that we were BARELY able to squeak the 6X10 into- bigger trailer would have been a no-go.

In fact there have been some jobs we had to leave even the 6x10 on the street-which makes for a long carry of debris.

also prefer the deckover-narrower profile lets us get it into tighter spots like narrow driveways with curbs or retaining walls on both sides.

the deckovers higher profile makes it harder to load at times- but frankly we prefer to throw down into it from roof top- frankly, loading it is the employees problem,not mine, LOL

also- we find the time spent driving to and fro from the dump is more than offset by labor savings of being able to properly position the trailer near the source of debris(shorter carry)

We bought the trailer new for about $5200 IIRC about 6 years ago-and it more than paid for itself in the first 2-3 months we owned it.

now-a-days it mostly stays parked at the shop and acts as a dumpster that we throw barrels of broken slate/tile into at the end of each day. we also use it fairly often to move pipe staging from job to job or shop to job.

stephen


----------

